# Mammoth mega-storm expected to drop up to 20 feet...



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

Would love to hear from anyone experiencing this dump!!!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm driving up there today but it'll probably be tracked out by the time I get there...


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

dave785 said:


> I'm driving up there today but it'll probably be tracked out by the time I get there...


pick me up.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

My friend @Gela is probably going but she never posts here anymore. She posted on insta that they were snowed in four days ago so they built a mini park outside their building. I could do without seeing the pants dropping in that video though.:embarrased1:


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

jae said:


> pick me up.


I know you're not serious because I already invited you... we have room in the car but not at the hotel. We can ride up tho in my friends off-roading truck but you'd be on your own for lodging. (Maybe check hostel?)



snowangel99 said:


> My friend @Gela is probably going but she never posts here anymore. She posted on insta that they were snowed in four days ago so they built a mini park outside their building. I could do without seeing the pants dropping in that video though.:embarrased1:


Oh man her pants drop in the video? You should really post a link so that we can all report it for indecency.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

dave785 said:


> I know you're not serious because I already invited you... we have room in the car but not at the hotel. We can ride up tho in my friends off-roading truck but you'd be on your own for lodging. (Maybe check hostel?)
> 
> Oh man her pants drop in the video? You should really post a link so that we can all report it for indecency.


Swing by and pick me up too. Its a quick detour to MA. :grin:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jcb890 said:


> Swing by and pick me up too. Its a quick detour to MA. :grin:


.....as long as you're going to MA? Ain't but a quick thang to swing by the D and grab me while you're at it. :grin:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> .....as long as you're going to MA? Ain't but a quick thang to swing by the D and grab me while you're at it. :grin:


Sounds good. Come get me and chomps so we can shred the gnar!


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I've never seen the snow this high. For comparison purposes, I'm 6'2"


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

So it got even weirder lol.

I had just gotten back to my hotel room and laid out my gear to dry. A massive cat with a snowblower on the front was cleaning off the snow near our second story window, when the stream of snow got a little too close to the window and this happened:

Still picking shards of glass out of my boot lol.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

dave785 said:


> So it got even weirder lol.
> 
> I had just gotten back to my hotel room and laid out my gear to dry. A massive cat with a snowblower on the front was cleaning off the snow near our second story window, when the stream of snow got a little too close to the window and this happened:
> 
> Still picking shards of glass out of my boot lol.


did you get a free night at the hotel?


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> did you get a free night at the hotel?


I asked for it. They didn't give me a full free night but they gave me a nice discount.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Here's a vid I uploaded for a friend. Last run of the day, I was messing around and fell a few times lol. Beautiful conditions though.

https://youtu.be/F7VKhQcgQtI


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

dave785 said:


> Here's a vid I uploaded for a friend. Last run of the day, I was messing around and fell a few times lol. Beautiful conditions though.
> 
> https://youtu.be/F7VKhQcgQtI




Nice vid. 

Sounded a bit icy at the top there? Once you dropped into the main part of the run though, that looked awesome!


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I was up there for that storm and the most recent storm. 

I got up there while it was still storming, Tuesday 1-10, and the mountain was all but shut down. It was super windy so they had 1 lift out of Eagle Lodge open and supposedly 1 lift out of Canyon. The conditions were decent except in a few spots where the wind blew all the fresh snow off of a run and just left the ice. Wednesday- Friday were great. Each day they progressively opened more and more of the mountain up. Going off of memory, it still snowed till Thursday night, but the wind died down tremendously. There was fresh powder everywhere. In the trees, on the groomers, tons to be had. Wednesday had about a foot of fresh powder and no crowds. Thursday was only supposed to get a 5-9" (iirc), but they ended up with about 2'. It was amazing, the only problem was riding with friends and not going solo. You had to stay on fairly steep runs or you would get stuck and have a hell of a time to get out. Then Saturday rolled around and the mountain was packed. Since it was MLK weekend and the news was claiming 20 in the past 3 storms, everyone and their mother was on the mountain. Everywhere we went it seemed like a 30 minute wait to get on lifts. Any fresh stash of powder in the normal areas was tracked out within hours unless you knew where to look. It was a nightmare and I'll never be there again for a holiday weekend unless it is just dumping and miserable outside keeping the crowds away. Overall, I wouldn't say they got 20 feet of snow, but they did get a lot of it. 



> Would love to hear from anyone experiencing this dump!!!


I got up there Tuesday (again) and stayed till Saturday. Supposedly, from the people I talked to, Sunday maybe had a lift or 2 open, but Monday was where it was at. Tons of snow everywhere, but not a lot of lifts open. By the time I got there on Tuesday,
the sky was clear and most of the mountain was open. I had to seek out the secret spots and ride the trees to find the stashes. Still loads of fun, but not nearly as good as I had hoped. I should have got there Monday. The notorious chair 9 was still closed, but people made their way over from days run and hit it up. So by Wednesday, when they finally opened it up, I was 8 or so chair, and every chair before me was full, the fresh pillows were once again tracked out in an hours time. Thursday and Friday were still good days, but since the weather was phenomenal, the powder stashes that you have to seek out were a little crusty. Come Saturday, everyone was out there again. I heard that 20,000 people were on the mountain. I got 5 or so chair at the start of the day so by 11, I left. Every chair from 10 am was packed. When I got to Canyon Lodge at 11, there were so many people that I decided I wasn't going up anymore.

Overall, January has been a huge month for Mammoth. This is a record setting month and I hope February and March can keep snowing so that it is a record year, but who knows. One thing I do know, is that they are running out of room to put the snow. The road crews are doing a great job keeping most roads open, but the private property owners are have a hell of a time getting rid of it.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

dave785 said:


> I've never seen the snow this high. For comparison purposes, I'm 6'2"


OMG that is just awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Well, it looks and sounds like Mammoth sucked. Maybe its for the best chomps and I didn't hitch a ride with @dave785.

_(Just kidding, he's still an a-hole for not picking us up)_


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

If you're willing to fly into Burbank airport (or fly to LAX and drive up to Pasadena) I'd def give you a ride to mammoth .>


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

motleybeast said:


> Nice vid.
> 
> Sounded a bit icy at the top there? Once you dropped into the main part of the run though, that looked awesome!


Yeah but only at the end of the day (vid was filmed at 4pm). It was amazing in the morning


----------

